# How is this comfortable?? LOL!



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

I hear a noise on the front porch a while ago .... so I go to investigate, and I find Maggie stuffing herself into my flower pot. She's such a tight fit that the flower pot was actually rocking. I thought she had outgrown this a couple months ago, but, old habits die hard I suppose,........ Just how can this possibly be comfortable??


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

How adorable......what a kodak moment


----------



## HoldensMom (Dec 3, 2007)

that is too cute.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

That is so cute! It reminds me of a cat that I used to have, he would sqeez him self into a small show box with his fat rolls hanging out over the sides, but he was cozy!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

This is from when she was just a pup, back in May, and quite a bit smaller than she is now :doh:


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Too cute!!! I guess it's like how baby's like to be swaddled.

Is it just me or does that flower pot need watered??????????????? NO, that would be mean!!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> This is from when she was just a pup, back in May, and quite a bit smaller than she is now :doh:


I love those little paws sticking out!!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I LOVE these!!!! How sweet!

P.S. - When the flower pot's a rockin', don't come a knockin'!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

That is the cutest picture! Thank God for cameras!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I wanna go to the nursery you go to!!!!


----------



## kardokardo (Sep 13, 2007)

I laughed so loudly that Ajda looked at me like: 'mum, What the hell?'
This is too cute...


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh that is just too cute! Don't you wonder what makes them crawl into something like that that to us would be soooooo uncomfortable?

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a riot! What a silly pup. I'm guessing you will never be able to have a plant in that one ever again or at least not for long.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

OMG!! What great pics! I have never seen a dog 'pull up a planter' hahahahahaha!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great shots seems I remember a cuple of shots like that a few months back. I just have3 to smile seeing them.


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

Did you plant a dogwood? or maybe a dog rose? or a dog-tooth-violet?
Those are great!!


----------



## Lacy Licksalot (Nov 13, 2007)

Those are good ones... wish my son had taken a picture of his lab sitting in a five gallon bucket of water.... he got his butt stuck when he went to get out of it..


----------



## goldenshasta (Dec 1, 2007)

Love it. That is just too cute.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

You wouldn't think it would be comfortable, but it clearly is! Cute!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I love that one!! So cute.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Awwww That is one cute doggie.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> That is a riot! What a silly pup. I'm guessing you will never be able to have a plant in that one ever again or at least not for long.


I think you're right. When she first started sleeping in the pot, it was full of nice clean, new dirt. Now it's down to less than 1/4 full. She dug it all out making herself comfy. No sense in planning on flowers I guess.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> I think you're right. When she first started sleeping in the pot, it was full of nice clean, new dirt. Now it's down to less than 1/4 full. She dug it all out making herself comfy. No sense in planning on flowers I guess.


Yes, I was thinking how it must have less dirt in it now! It's just the laws of displacement-the more lab, the less dirt! *ADORABLE* pictures!!

When my golden was a wee pup, she used to sleep behind the toilet. At about 4 1/2 months, she got a little stuck and never went back again.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> Yes, I was thinking how it must have less dirt in it now! It's just the laws of displacement-the more lab, the less dirt! *ADORABLE* pictures!!
> 
> When my golden was a wee pup, she used to sleep behind the toilet. At about 4 1/2 months, she got a little stuck and never went back again.


LOL.... that is funny! Don't you wish you had a pic?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Now that is cute, priceless picture






















​*Jack*, *Peanut*, *Rusty *and* Charlie*​*
*


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I think that's a calendar photo winner you got there...


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Way to qute. Potted dog.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is just adorable in the flower pot. I guess you should paint her name on it as her bed.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I absolutely LOVE those photos! You captured such precious moments there - beautiful!!!!


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Must be from a big litter. Missing the snuggles. So Cute!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a precious picture! I love it.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

OMGOSH!!! That is just A-Dorable!!!! What a sweetheart!!!! You DEFINITELY have to enter than first one in the calendar contest!!!


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh my gosh, that is the cutest thing I have ever seen...both pics are terrific...you should frame those for sure and they would win any contest!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I wanna grow one of those in my garden!! TOO CUTE!

Angie


----------

